# IFRAME automatische größe



## dennislassiter (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, dem IFrame zu sagen, dass er genau so hoch sein soll, wie die Seite, die das Frame anzeigt.

bye
Dennis


----------



## Sinac (9. Juni 2003)

height=100%
???


----------



## Budda (9. Juni 2003)

Morgen ...

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll der iFrame nur den Inhalt anzeigen und nicht mehr ... Nur den puren Inhalt?! 
Wenn ja, glaube ich das geht nicht! (Allerdings lassen ich mich gerne von  etwas besserem belehren!) Denn Frames müssen ja eine größe bekommen ... aber du könntest es genau abstimmen - so groß ist das HTML-Doc, und dann probieren das es in den iFrame reinpasst.

ciao


----------



## dennislassiter (9. Juni 2003)

Danke für die Antwort.
Es war mir schon fast klar, dass es nicht geht.
Abschätzen ist auch blöd, weil man ja auf der Seite auch auf verschiedene Seiten kommt, die unterschiedlich groß sind.

http://www.lyrics2003.de/?page=ticket
(die Seite mein ich)

bye
Dennis


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juni 2003)

Wie ich sehe hast du auf der Page PHP Support. Damit werden Iframes Überflüssig. Lass dir den Inhalt doch einfach in die Vorlage ausgeben ober benutz ein Template System...

ciao


----------



## dennislassiter (9. Juni 2003)

Ja, die Ticket-Seite ist aber nicht von mir!
Die liegt auf irgend einem anderen Server und wird warscheinlich selber mit PHP gemeriert.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juni 2003)

Wenn die Seite nicht von dir ist, würde ich sie auch nicht in einem Frame laden - "sowas gehört sich eigentlich nicht"... Wenn du die Genemigung vom Betreiber hast, hilft er dir bestimmt auch die Seite mit PHP einzubinden und wenn du keine Genemigung hast, wür dich blos drauf linken...

ciao


----------



## dennislassiter (9. Juni 2003)

ich bin Vertriebspartner von denen (über affili.net).
Da sich meine Seite (lyrics2003.de) um Musik dreht, kann ich doch auch Tickets vertreiben....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juni 2003)

Wenn du bei denen Vertriebspartner bist, ist´s ja Ok... Aber gibt er dann keine Hilfestellung wie man´s einbinden soll? Wenn du beim Iframe bleiben willst/musst, dann achte darauf das er Breit genug ist - nach unten Scrollen ist ja noch OK, aber dann nicht auch noch Seitwärts...

ciao


----------



## dennislassiter (9. Juni 2003)

Ja, ich weiß, ich möchte bald das ganze noch ein bisschen in die breite wachsen lassen.


----------

